# Pictures of your work



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, my comment is my eyes are getting fairly bad, what does the little red label say?


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Arc flash hazard


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

It's hard to make MC cable look good... 

Nice work!


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks! Those are all 12/2 no more than 10 in a bundle


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Link wouldn't work for me


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

OSSElectric said:


> It's hard to make MC cable look good...
> 
> Nice work!


Any flexible cable is hard to make look nice, but nice work.
We usually mount large JBs or troughs up high and run conduit into the panels. Little more work, but when/if a T-Bar ceiling goes in, makes the install nice and clean


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


>


Is that a no blow fuse??


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not sure you guys can handle my pictures, they're pretty high tech. lol

First picture is how all the previous fixtures were wired, I have never seen that method. Second picture is the type of fixture they wanted in absolutely every room in the home. Suuuuuuper creative. Jealous?


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

That's an inverted western union splice!!


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

A few years back I did two of these, starting with empty 12x12's:


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work. What did those control?


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

Custom-installed cranes with two trucks (two trolleys, two hoists) on each bridge, controlled by radio or pendant.

Thank you, that's my first compliment on this job.

(After I got it all operational & turned over, my boss said "That took way longer than I expected.")


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't sweat it. I appreciate the time it takes to lay out and set-up custom controls and contactors. Looks great. I've done a few overhead cranes, but I've only powered the rails, never set up the control box.


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

It's pretty basic: Up, Down, Trolley Left, Trolley Right, Bridge Forward, Bridge Reverse; maybe a 2nd speed, maybe a soft start. Not too hard, especially if you have a manual -- and they're almost always available online, with detailed wiring diagrams.

The challenge here was that each hoist / trolley had an integral control transformer. So it was either disassemble each hoist control assy & rewire (I thought a bad idea for new / warranty eqpt.), or do the control relays (as shown) to keep them isolated.


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

*Hungry, Need Mor Pictures*

Enuf about me -- who else got pics?


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

400 amp 277/480v 3phase service with manual generator transfer switch


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

TR that genny gear looks awesome, you prob needed 3 other guys or a Lull to hold it up while you secured it in place.

But the PVC -- that's cheating!

If they made me do PVC, I'd have my apprentice run it while I kicked back in the break room doing """paperwork"""... [insert <haha> tag here]


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

TRurak said:


> Is that a no blow fuse??


 Picture 1 is all the tape we removed from temporary cable prior to remarking the cable for a UPS bypass.

Picture 2 was somebody's idea of how to make a NFSS out of a FSS I HOPE and was not intended for Over Current Protection.

Picture 3 is a #10AWG Solid when you put a couple 100 amps across the wire.


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

*Unlabeled Fuses*



Bad Electrician said:


> Picture 2 was somebody's idea of how to make a NFSS out of a FSS I HOPE and was not intended for Over Current Protection.


Where the money guys are that cheap, I'd print out a label "600V 200A / Type T Fuse / NOT for OCP", paste it on each "fuse" (along with another label inside the box: "Eqpt. OCP located in Bldg. B, Panel C"), and let them roll with it like that.

Yeah and write on the job ticket real big "NOTE: FSS 23B has unused OCP, NEC 230...", have responsible party sign & get copy, etc.

-----

Alternatively, here in Indiana our State Code has an exception which allows all unlabeled fuses to be considered "General Purpose, Multi-Voltage / Multi-Amperage". Pretty common here actually <sarc?>


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

philipdybel said:


> TR that genny gear looks awesome, you prob needed 3 other guys or a Lull to hold it up while you secured it in place.
> 
> But the PVC -- that's cheating!
> 
> If they made me do PVC, I'd have my apprentice run it while I kicked back in the break room doing """paperwork"""... [insert <haha> tag here]


That was 4" schedule 80 with rmc 90's. I love that kind of work.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> Picture 1 is all the tape we removed from temporary cable prior to remarking the cable for a UPS bypass.
> 
> Picture 2 was somebody's idea of how to make a NFSS out of a FSS I HOPE and was not intended for Over Current Protection.
> 
> Picture 3 is a #10AWG Solid when you put a couple 100 amps across the wire.


I honestly thought those weren't fuses and were pieces of emt or steel bar!!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

TRurak said:


> I honestly thought those weren't fuses and were pieces of emt or steel bar!!


It is EMT the ultimate hack.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm at a loss for words ....... Doesn't happen very often


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


Nice job on the floor polish Chicken. Who did the nice electrical? :laughing:


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

*Nice Epoxy!*

Very nice epoxy job AC..

Oh wait, do you mean the pipe work in the corner?

What is that, 3/4 EMT?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Some pipe work that I helped put up last year.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Re-feeding a/c units


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Installing big ass fans lastyear


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Pictures from a couple of years ago. Sadly it all got covered with slurry shortly after


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

philipdybel said:


> Very nice epoxy job AC..
> 
> Oh wait, do you mean the pipe work in the corner?
> 
> What is that, 3/4 EMT?


yup , we rarely run 1/2" anywhere....~CS~


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Pictures from a couple of years ago. Sadly it all got covered with slurry shortly after


That is a lot of pvc!! Nice work


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I do not do a lot of conduit work these days but I strive for quality.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

That is a really nice saddle in that 1/2"


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

should have got a pic before they blacked the ceiling went from drop ceiling to black out,over 100 feet of 3/4 and 200 of 1/2 in that room 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Last night I flipped a afci breaker. I put in a lightbulb today. Any stock photo will suffice right? Yup, pretty high tech.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Anathera said:


> View attachment 79153
> should have got a pic before they blacked the ceiling went from drop ceiling to black out,over 100 feet of 3/4 and 200 of 1/2 in that room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


What's the occupancy? Generally black is for restaurants and night clubs while white is for industrial. You seem to the somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

At the moment temp office space during a other remodel, later they want to make it a student lounge. Personally not a fan of the wall colors but maybe when they stain the floor it will bring it all together

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdavey1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Municpal stormwater station. Two vetical turbine pumps coupled to diesel motors. This first pic is the "before" and the next is the "after" and the others are the main control panels. New level control installed in pit as well as lighting, fan/louver repairs. I was able to have "free reign" so to speak, design and work completed by myself. These jobs are a lot fun.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

while in my opion most of these pipe runs look good, ponyboy and piperunner would have some comments!


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Sdavey1 said:


> Municpal stormwater station. Two vetical turbine pumps coupled to diesel motors. This first pic is the "before" and the next is the "after" and the others are the main control panels. New level control installed in pit as well as lighting, fan/louver repairs. I was able to have "free reign" so to speak, design and work completed by myself. These jobs are a lot fun.


We do a lot of design build on the fly, it's my favorite part of my job!! Nice looking pipe work you did.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

playing peekaboo with 3 17kv 3phase conductors and a unscared backhoe operator 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Well the backhoe operator didn't listen and cut into those lines 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have plenty of pics in my profile album. Some have been posted before. I do everything from my phone so it only ever lets me post one pic per post.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Anathera said:


> View attachment 79281
> playing peekaboo with 3 17kv 3phase conductors and a unscared backhoe operator
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Nice to see you shored up that trench! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

You would think they would learn just a few weeks back they had one collapse on them and break another plumbers leg, that little ledge on the side was their idea of a fix, that's not me in the trench by the way I wasn't getting anywhere near the bottom of it, too much sewage and risk of death for my taste

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Anathera said:


> View attachment 79281
> playing peekaboo with 3 17kv 3phase conductors and a unscared backhoe operator
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Nice hard hat. Why is his means of egress horizontal instead of vertical?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Goes back to the conversation in moving on about their adherence to osha, those guys in the pics are subcontractors but still

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Anathera said:


> You would think they would learn just a few weeks back they had one collapse on them and break another plumbers leg, that little ledge on the side was their idea of a fix, that's not me in the trench by the way I wasn't getting anywhere near the bottom of it, too much sewage and risk of death for my taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Well it's almost a legal stepped side trench...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Residential (built like a commercial building) here in CT.










MDP room in basement of main house

Another angle of same










Main Panel room for home in attached apartment basement










Some of the many pipes that feed into and out of the above room.










Internal view of the same room, without any gear.










One of several two car garages, this one was head end for some HVAC and landscape lighting/power.










I was on that job as foreman long enough from conception to birth, have two kids 22 months apart and the 2nd one turning 14 months old...


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

CT Tom said:


> Residential (built like a commercial building) here in CT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of conception?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Jarp Habib said:


> Well it's almost a legal stepped side trench...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


That was the idea, they just neglected to add the second side step that would have brought it up to standard, last one they were in had an abandoned 24in steam pipe that collapsed on them causing the collapse so this was a vast inprovement. They hit our 13kv line though and took out power to the entire campus

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## controlled (Mar 22, 2011)

wcord said:


> Any flexible cable is hard to make look nice, but nice work.
> We usually mount large JBs or troughs up high and run conduit into the panels. Little more work, but when/if a T-Bar ceiling goes in, makes the install nice and clean


We used to do that, but now the inspectors are cracking down on conduit fill derating.


----------



## Sdavey1 (Oct 29, 2011)

dawgs said:


> I have plenty of pics in my profile album. Some have been posted before. I do everything from my phone so it only ever lets me post one pic per post.


The album is well worth browsing through, very impressive.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.
You don't have to have separation between pipes?
Here in California we have to set them apart.








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

zac said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> You don't have to have separation between pipes?
> Here in California we have to set them apart.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


The excavation crew was following us and they sanded as we laid pipe, this pic and a few more were spots at the end of the days run before inspection for full burial of the day before's run so the inspector could see full depth of the trench. The town was VERY helpful in working with us so we could make progress and still keep working. It was an active job site and these particular runs cut across the heart of it.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to hell. This is a sample of what I get to troubleshoot, one of many panels.










I don't do many new installs right now but it looks like I may in the near future.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Working on some Dust Collectors.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> Welcome to hell. This is a sample of what I get to troubleshoot, one of many panels. I don't do many new installs right now but it looks like I may in the near future.


That's clean compared to many I've been in.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Aegis said:


> Working on some Dust Collectors.


Looks good. Are you doing the differential tubing also?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

dawgs said:


> That's clean compared to many I've been in.


I shudder to think whats out there.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

9000 cow dairy in progress:


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Anathera said:


> View attachment 79281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




All sorts of wrong in this picture. 
In ca. you'd be kicked off the job in a heart beat! Probably fired!


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Electrozappo said:


> All sorts of wrong in this picture.
> In ca. you'd be kicked off the job in a heart beat! Probably fired!


That's why I didn't get in the trench there were plenty of issues with how it was done besides a cowboy operator

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Electrozappo said:


> All sorts of wrong in this picture.
> In ca. you'd be kicked off the job in a heart beat! Probably fired!


It's grounds for termination here too. If OSHA saw that there would be (I imagine) massive fines.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Our safety guy kept all our employees out so that if there was any issue it is entirely on the subcontractors not ourselves, all we had to do was find the lines, one of which they cut into anyways

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is at a forestry air tanker base.







When we arrived, all the PVC came up out of the ground in a cluster by the 4" on the right. we had to dig it out and bend it in place to separate the 480V from the 208V from the Tel. Unfortunately somebody decided to paint it orange for us so it looks like that.







Had some 1" RAC so used that up on the pump feeders around the concrete berm.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Looks good. Are you doing the differential tubing also?


Thank you. No I just did the 600v feeds and the control wiring for the solenoids.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Anathera said:


> Our safety guy kept all our employees out so that if there was any issue it is entirely on the subcontractors not ourselves, all we had to do was find the lines, one of which they cut into anyways Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


This reminds me of a job where the excavators dug up our PVC pipes twice (I think even a 3rd and didn't tell us). They saw the red caution tape and for some reason kept digging down! They pulled the duct bank PVC right up and ripped the 4/0 wire right out of the lug in the main switch in the basement of the building.

They also hit a gas line and the job was shut down until the fire department showed up. The site super quit because he wouldnt be able to get another job if this hack show kept going on, I think he made a good move.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I had the pipe uncovered but for some reason the operator thought it was square with his trench instead of angled as it was and caught the forward part of the pipe with a crunch and a bang

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Anathera said:


> Our safety guy kept all our employees out so that if there was any issue it is entirely on the subcontractors not ourselves, all we had to do was find the lines, one of which they cut into anyways Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Your safety guy is responsible for your subs also.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I am sure that is unwelcome news to him

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

overdue pics this might take awhile, couple days? to get the rest in


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

some more


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

cant seem to get more then one at a time


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

obviously a DIY but with at least some knowledge


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

might take me a bit to find the after pics, long project


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nothing would surprise me. H/o told me previous sparky on her project would sleep on her basement floor for 45mins daily. He's now unemployed. Maybe he did this? Lol

This is the most exciting thing I've seen in a day.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ah, theyre still in the cam! maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> ah, theyre still in the cam! maybe tomorrow.


But now you have my interest!


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I thought I'd seen every possible way of hanging a temporary light but today the masons surprised me.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

Jarp Habib said:


> I thought I'd seen every possible way of hanging a temporary light but today the masons surprised me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I think that washer is redundant

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

KyleG87 said:


> I think that washer is redundant
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


The one on the other end of that jetline isn't! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

Jarp Habib said:


> The one on the other end of that jetline isn't!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I know that's right 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

after pics, somewhat


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

hmm, somethin went wrong


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

try again


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

my pictures are prettier than your pictures!:laughing:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

3 ph panel in place .... Notice the cover over the service conductors _as it should be :whistling2:


_


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

First pics are of HRs to ground reference boxes in patient care rooms.

Second are of wall between two headwalls in a semi-private, back to back with another semi-private with dialysis drain on both walls. This one actually had just under 22" space. Some of the others had 16" or less. A real pain when trying to turn 1" emt in the opposite direction. Not shown are 2 angel lift boxes, rounding out 6 boxes per side, with 2 (3/4" emt) and 1 (1") per side.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

spinninwheels said:


> First pics are of HRs to ground reference boxes in patient care rooms.
> 
> Second are of wall between two headwalls in a semi-private, back to back with another semi-private with dialysis drain on both walls. This one actually had just under 22" space. Some of the others had 16" or less. A real pain when trying to turn 1" emt in the opposite direction. Not shown are 2 angel lift boxes, rounding out 6 boxes per side, with 2 (3/4" emt) and 1 (1") per side.


That's sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

emtnut said:


> 3 ph panel in place .... Notice the cover over the service conductors _as it should be :whistling2:
> 
> 
> _


what the, oh, forgot. you can put them in sideways:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> try again


In the first picture, what's in the box?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

which box? theres more than 1 in each picture?


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

A few things I've done recently


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> which box? theres more than 1 in each picture?


The Amazon box.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

nice work! in 2 is that pipe going to be buried in concrete or something?


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's for a raised floor system m

I forgot to take pics of the finished product


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LightsOn81 said:


> It's for a raised floor system m
> 
> I forgot to take pics of the finished product


It looks real good dude.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Random stuff from the last year or two











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

That is some nice pipe work Biscuits!!!!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks good biscuits. Glad your back.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope you made the plumber pay big bucks to run on your unistrut:whistling2:
Have to ask, does your NEC allow EMT to be installed in grade level slabs? Or for that matter touching sand or dirt?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wcord said:


> Hope you made the plumber pay big bucks to run on your unistrut:whistling2:
> 
> Have to ask, does your NEC allow EMT to be installed in grade level slabs? Or for that matter touching sand or dirt?




It is permitted to be encased in concrete and also direct contact with the earth. That slab was 20 years old at the time of the install so the lime underneath it was bone dry, I didn't give it as much as a second thought


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

My job a few days ago, a crew recoated this floodgate and installed new anodes on it, the gates have a limit switch set to only allow 8 ft of travel in normal use but for maintenance we readjust the limit to allow more opening, during this work scaffolding is attached to the top of the stop logs. Note the ladder on the top stop log for scale and also the damage to the concrete between the gate and stop logs due to low PH of the water. The crew was fixing to move the stop logs to the next gate and I was going to reset the open limit on it.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Replacing these with medium base floods in those little man holes in the background over a chapel ceiling 40+ feet to the bottom, anyone want to guess the wattage?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Anathera said:


> .., anyone want to guess the wattage?


If it's to simulate daylight behind stained glass I'll take 400W+ for $1 Alex.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

They are floodlights to the floor below in recessed cans

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> 3 ph panel in place .... Notice the cover over the service conductors _as it should be :whistling2:
> 
> 
> _


No matter how many times I see it, horizontal mounted panels just seem so out of place.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> No matter how many times I see it, horizontal mounted panels just seem so out of place.


I don't like them either !

Don't know why the pic is showing like that .... If you click the pic, then enlarge it, it shows it vertical ... I'll try again 

**EDIT** ... worked this time


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Anathera said:


> Replacing these with medium base floods in those little man holes in the background over a chapel ceiling 40+ feet to the bottom, anyone want to guess the wattage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I am guessing those were 750 watters ... They dont last very long about 500 to 1000 hours before they burn out...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I don't like them either !
> 
> Don't know why the pic is showing like that .... If you click the pic, then enlarge it, it shows it vertical ... I'll try again
> 
> **EDIT** ... worked this time


LOL, just thought it was a Canadian thing.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> LOL, just thought it was a Canadian thing.


I've never seen a horizontal panel in Industrial... least not around here.

I don't do resi, but I've never seen a horizontal panel in a home either ... well, except for pics of them.

Funny that my pic got turned sideways thou ... must be something in the interweb, saw the pic coming from Canada, and turned it around for me :laughing:

I'd think it would be awkward to work in one :blink: .... and it would O/L my OCD !


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

600 watt and then they had a 750watt version that pointed at the stage, filiment looks like a waffle iron

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I've never seen a horizontal panel in Industrial... least not around here.
> 
> I don't do resi, but I've never seen a horizontal panel in a home either ... well, except for pics of them.
> 
> ...


I have seen pics and video with them. I couldn't agree more with the OCD stress factor.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

2 - 200A panels to power a drive thru beer store with a beer cave and a 23 door cooler.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

philipdybel said:


> Custom-installed cranes with two trucks (two trolleys, two hoists) on each bridge, controlled by radio or pendant.
> 
> Thank you, that's my first compliment on this job.
> 
> (After I got it all operational & turned over, my boss said "That took way longer than I expected.")


Every time I built a control panel in the plant, I always wondered how I could ever make a living building panels.
I would spend weeks working on just one sometimes. But I also had to take care of the operation, so I would get pulled off a project fairly regularly.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks nice. Id have out a bit more slack in that noodle on the left, but so far so good.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

theJcK said:


> 2 - 200A panels to power a drive thru beer store with a beer cave and a 23 door cooler.



Drive thru Beer Store !!! ... I'm totally living in the wrong country :laughing:


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

All of the bottom 6 2pole have the same load, 6 400w metal halides per, I'm thinking it was way past time to replace 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I just posted this picture elsewhere so I have it handy. This is some of my best work. B4T would be proud that I painted the backerboard.


View attachment 80738


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

....


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> I just posted this picture elsewhere so I have it handy. This is some of my best work. B4T would be proud that I painted the backerboard.


Is this real?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Aegis said:


> Is this real?


Real and profitable.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Submetering?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Anathera said:


> Submetering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Yup, I couldn't bring myself to spend the $400+ on an Emon Dmon meter, that money was destined for my pocket instead. 

I had the meter pan which already had the hub on the top screwed down with irreversible screws so that's why I went into the top with the sealtite. I bought a meter for around $25.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Paint room lighting. First rigid job. 23 fixtures in a 20'x60' bay. Panorama makes the pipe look bad though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ty the electric guy said:


> Paint room lighting. First rigid job. 23 fixtures in a 20'x60' bay. Panorama makes the pipe look bad though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they painting tractor trailers in there? Motorhomes?


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> Are they painting tractor trailers in there? Motorhomes?




Yep. Trucks, trailers and RVs


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Usually I'll tell the customer to buy a new light. In this case it was a long way back, so I came up with some pieces in the van to fix it better than new. Instead of $300+, it costed them $100. Happy customer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Running 2" EMT. Trying out my new 555


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TRurak said:


> Running 2" EMT. Trying out my new 555



I like to dial them in











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

350X said:


> Usually I'll tell the customer to buy a new light. In this case it was a long way back, so I came up with some pieces in the van to fix it better than new. Instead of $300+, it costed them $100. Happy customer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen one like this before, where are these from? Good job being creative though! And that panel looks very nice.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I haven't seen one like this before, where are these from? Good job being creative though! And that panel looks very nice.




Not sure where the lights are from. Call came in as "broken pendent hanging from cord. Please repair or replace." Clean & easy fixes are my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

350X said:


> Not sure where the lights are from. Call came in as "broken pendent hanging from cord. Please repair or replace." Clean & easy fixes are my favorites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! Luckily you had proper materials on hand. Sometimes when I think up a cheap and easy fix for a broken piece or missing hardware, that's the one thing I left out of the van that day!


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Me too, usually. Although, past few years I've been saving parts and pieces from new and old fixtures, paddle fans & the like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

350X said:


> Me too, usually. Although, past few years I've been saving parts and pieces from new and old fixtures, paddle fans & the like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to save everything! Now I just save what I experience to be useful or if it's something I have a sense I'll use again and don't need to hunt down in a catalog.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ty the electric guy said:


> Paint room lighting. First rigid job. 23 fixtures in a 20'x60' bay. Panorama makes the pipe look bad though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not run one conduit run between the lights and avoid all the 90s? Drop a fitting and go up/down, then 90 into the fixtures? Just wondering if that would have been possible? The 4 90's over the door and the 90's to do the upper (or lower) row on the ends looks a bit weird, but maybe it's just the pic...


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Why not run one conduit run between the lights and avoid all the 90s? Drop a fitting and go up/down, then 90 into the fixtures? Just wondering if that would have been possible? The 4 90's over the door and the 90's to do the upper (or lower) row on the ends looks a bit weird, but maybe it's just the pic...




It would have been possible but the explosion proof fittings are quite expensive. Was trying to use as few as possible. The pipe looks weird because I moved my phone too much taking the panorama. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

350X said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a neat job, but I hate having to come back and deal with those NM connectors and I would never run a wire through the header like that. Carpenters like 6 in long screws too much.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ty the electric guy said:


> It would have been possible but the explosion proof fittings are quite expensive. Was trying to use as few as possible. The pipe looks weird because I moved my phone too much taking the panorama.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess... But the labour saved may have helped offset that... I wasn't there so I don't know all the particulars.. Just more of a preference I guess..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> It's a neat job, but I hate having to come back and deal with those NM connectors and I would never run a wire through the header like that. Carpenters like 6 in long screws too much.


I didn't even see that!!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I didn't even see that!!!


Huge troll.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

......


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

AcidTrip said:


> ....


:no::no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> :no::no:


And what would you have done differently?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

AcidTrip said:


> And what would you have done differently?


How is that your work?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> How is that your work?



I bet you dont even know what your looking at :whistling2:
































:jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

AcidTrip said:


> I bet you dont even know what your looking at :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :jester::jester::jester::jester:


No, please fill me in. :whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> No, please fill me in. :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks AT's work fairly obvious MT 

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> How is that your work?


Meadow, Peter asked a reasonable question.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Meadow, Peter asked a reasonable question.



To which I think was self explanatory.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> To which I think was self explanatory.


I am still wonder. Would it be so difficult to explain?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I am still wonder. Would it be so difficult to explain?



No. But anyways, 115kv breaker, switches and CTs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> No. But anyways, 115kv breaker, switches and CTs.


What part did you do?

ETA: I see you took the picture down. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> What part did you do?
> 
> ETA: I see you took the picture down. I don't know what's going on.



The design, load flow and part of the protective relaying. This but some revisions:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Let's get this back on topic.

This is one of the things I did today (the other thing was fixing fan wiring).

No one will be able to guess what I did:


View attachment 83426


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

BTW, the auto transformer terminations swapped bays in my latter revised version because a stuck middle breaker defeats the redundancy intent.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Let's get this back on topic.
> 
> This is one of the things I did today (the other thing was fixing fan wiring).
> 
> ...



Uhhh, because I am off topic. 

Anyway, 240 volt AC receptacle?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

AC circuit?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> Uhhh, because I am off topic.


Yes. Why did you delete the picture that you posted?

And how does a person who said they are a working electrician who does "_Primarily residential and some commercial._" design something like you posted the picture of?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Let's get this back on topic.
> 
> This is one of the things I did today (the other thing was fixing fan wiring).
> 
> ...


I was going to guess AC but that's already picked.... Sooo.....

Went into someone's vehicle and took pictures of their passenger seat contents?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> AC circuit?


I love this time of year. People will pay anything to get their new AC working on an 85 degree day when they find that that the 240V plug won't fit into their 120V receptacle :thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Let's get this back on topic.
> 
> This is one of the things I did today (the other thing was fixing fan wiring).
> 
> ...


Did the dine and dash at the SH :laughing:


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

backstay said:


> It's a neat job, but I hate having to come back and deal with those NM connectors and I would never run a wire through the header like that. Carpenters like 6 in long screws too much.




Thank you for your reply and compliment. There is a lot of really good work out there. I'm just trying to keep up. I've found doing clean work starts a trend in your area. 

May I ask what issues your having with Dottie RC-50. Just curious. And 6" screws!!? lol. Never heard of them. But I know what your referring to. I could have raised that wire up 6". Thanks for the reminder. Been doing this 20 years and always learning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Yes. Why did you delete the picture that you posted?


MTW is ridding me over it:




> Originally Posted by *MTW*
> _ Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AcidTrip*
> Quote:
> ...





> And how does a person who said they are a working electrician who does "_Primarily residential and some commercial._" design something like you posted the picture of?


Was working.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I love this time of year. People will pay anything to get their new AC working on an 85 degree day when they find that that the 240V plug won't fit into their 120V receptacle :thumbup:



I said it first :whistling2:  I want my prize.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> MTW is ridding me over it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand what this means.

If you actually did design what was in the picture you posted, you should be proud. It was very impressive, I don' t know why you are hiding it and playing games. 

I also don't know how a working residential and sometimes commercial electrician finds themselves in the position to design something like that, but apparently you don't want to talk about it...?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't understand what this means.
> 
> If you actually did design what was in the picture you posted, you should be proud. It was very impressive, I don' t know why you are hiding it and playing games.
> 
> I also don't know how a working residential and sometimes commercial electrician finds themselves in the position to design something like that, but apparently you don't want to talk about it...?



I should be proud, but I get ridden with stuff like this:




> I also don't know how a working residential and sometimes commercial electrician finds themselves in the position to design something like that, but apparently you don't want to talk about it...?


As I said over and over and over: I *was*. 


I left that line of work a while ago.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't understand what this means.



And oh, because its getting taken out of context. MTW sent me a PM today:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's quite a feat.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> That's quite a feat.


Tell your wife to move to California, you both would love it here.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Switched said:


> Tell your wife to move to California, you both would love it here.



Everything is connected phase to phase on the distribution systems, no stray voltage or current :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Tell your wife to move to California, you both would love it here.


No way Jose. The only place I told her I want to live is Maui. Otherwise I'd be following her.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> No way Jose. The only place I told her I want to live is Maui. Otherwise I'd be following her.


See, people just don't understand Cali...

Like take a look at Brian's new place, $500k wouldn't even get you a 2 bed. house, probably not even a 2 bed. condo.... Why wouldn't you want to live here?

A normal commute is in the 2-3 hour range for most non millionaire people that I know..... So why wouldn't you want to live here?

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> See, people just don't understand Cali...
> 
> Like take a look at Brian's new place, $500k wouldn't even get you a 2 bed. house, probably not even a 2 bed. condo.... Why wouldn't you want to live here?
> 
> ...


Lmao. Exactly, I'd be a fool NOT to go.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

350X said:


> Thank you for your reply and compliment. There is a lot of really good work out there. I'm just trying to keep up. I've found doing clean work starts a trend in your area.
> 
> May I ask what issues your having with Dottie RC-50. Just curious. And 6" screws!!? lol. Never heard of them. But I know what your referring to. I could have raised that wire up 6". Thanks for the reminder. Been doing this 20 years and always learning
> 
> ...


They look like the kind that has a tab you push in. They get so tight they won't come out. As far as screws go, 6 in around doors is pretty common around here. I don't like to put wire anywhere around a door frame. If I do I mark the other side so the carpenters will know there's a wire and I will use these to get the wire away from the stud.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

A few panels from 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I'm not sure you guys can handle my pictures, they're pretty high tech. lol
> 
> First picture is how all the previous fixtures were wired, I have never seen that method. Second picture is the type of fixture they wanted in absolutely every room in the home. Suuuuuuper creative. Jealous?


I think my mobile home was wired the same way. I didnt like it . or the 5 crossovers that were hidden above the vapor barrier. I was going to put in a fan/light combo however once I dropped the fixture and saw that I put it back up and returned the fan for 6 led liggts for a cabinet. I still to this day just plug in a box fan.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I partially understand what you said. I may need you to dumb it down for me. Lol


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I partially understand what you said. I may need you to dumb it down for me. Lol


Isa gotem a shoe box that was delivered on wheels and tirs. Its in a trailer park wiff a lot of wiring like the OP had took dem dare pictuas of. I was frustrated at the poor ******* ingineering so i took my light with that twirly thing back insted of aggravets my self wifd dern wirins like that. Wgile i was at the ( insert local half off cash purchases supplier here) I gots me some of deem tiny plastic lights that might gets put in a DJ booth fer lil Huters' 25th birfday. 


Hows my Appalachian accent?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wired.hassle said:


> Isa gotem a shoe box that was delivered on wheels and tirs. Its in a trailer park wiff a lot of wiring like the OP had took dem dare pictuas of. I was frustrated at the poor ******* ingineering so i took my light with that twirly thing back insted of aggravets my self wifd dern wirins like that. Wgile i was at the ( insert local half off cash purchases supplier here) I gots me some of deem tiny plastic lights that might gets put in a DJ booth fer lil Huters' 25th birfday.
> 
> 
> Hows my Appalachian accent?


Perfecto!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Perfecto!


Close.... But he should turn of spell check first.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol. I read it out loud in a funny voice too. Made me laugh.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Switched said:


> Close.... But he should turn of spell check first.


Pf? Off? Of? Meh.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Lol. I read it out loud in a funny voice too. Made me laugh.


Im just glad noone got offended and turned me in to the internet police.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Wired.hassle said:


> Im just glad noone got offended and turned me in to the internet police.


Give it time. This should be a place of upbuilding enlightenment.... You screwed it all up!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Well now I am offended.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Well now I am offended.


I'm sure you are Maski:thumbsup:


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Well now I am OFFended.


Better than ON ended....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wired.hassle said:


> Better than ON ended....


Mind ... Blown.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Well now I am OFFended.


Better than ON ended....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wired.hassle said:


> Better than ON ended....


Uh.....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Wired.hassle said:


> Isa gotem a shoe box that was delivered on wheels and tirs. Its in a trailer park wiff a lot of wiring like the OP had took dem dare pictuas of. I was frustrated at the poor ******* ingineering so i took my light with that twirly thing back insted of aggravets my self wifd dern wirins like that. Wgile i was at the ( insert local half off cash purchases supplier here) I gots me some of deem tiny plastic lights that might gets put in a DJ booth fer lil Huters' 25th birfday.
> 
> 
> Hows my Appalachian accent?


You are an undiscovered poet laureate, sir.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Uh.....


☰

onended Event
Event Object Reference Event Object

Example
Execute a JavaScript when an audio has ended:

<audio onended="myFunction()">
Try it Yourself »
More "Try it Yourself" examples below.

Definition and Usage
The onended event occurs when the audio/video has reached the end.

This event is useful for messages like "thanks for listening", "thanks for watching", etc.
Browser Support
The numbers in the table specify the first browser version that fully supports the event.

Event 
onended	Yes	9.0	Yes	Yes	Yes
Syntax
In HTML:

<element onended="myScript">
Try it Yourself »
In JavaScript:

object.onended=function(){myScript};
Try it Yourself »
In JavaScript, using the addEventListener() method:

object.addEventListener("ended", myScript);
Try it Yourself »
Note: The addEventListener() method is not supported in Internet Explorer 8 and earlier versions.

Technical Details
Bubbles:	No
Cancelable:	No
Event type:	Event
Supported HTML tags:	<audio> and <video>
DOM Version:	Level 3 Events


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

On Ended... Hmm...

After reading my trailer park eniendo.. You could insert. < query? = "muh Balls" loop trade; ent. Root source; ( raid Jennings " http// bluebonnet.net/diarupt os. ) end > .

In yer web browser and be real Offended. :whistling2:


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> You are an undiscovered poet laureate, sir.


You trying to slock talk my hertige? Or ypu making fun p my French-jamaican mother? :no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nope. Lol


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Nope. Lol


No worries. Youd have to know where to insert the "s".


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wired.hassle said:


> No worries. Youd have to know where to insert the "s".


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What in the f*** is going on in here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Methinks AT's work fairly obvious MT


No, it's not obvious at all. Perhaps it's obvious to you as you have an open bromance going with him, but the rest of us are quite in the dark.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hates Java script and HTML. Hates. Transcript is english. Simple


----------



## dcwired (Sep 1, 2012)

My eyes are even worse than that. What red labels?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

This wasn't a typical "pretty" job but it was one of the most memorable.


Several years ago I had to remove four parking lot lights/poles/bases to make way for some covered parking.

Then I had to install the four poles/fixtures in the same lot, close to the buildings.

I wondered if I could relocate the pole bases instead of taking them to the landfill and pouring new ones.

I had to dig up/re route the feeds and pull the bases anyway so, no time/money lost there.

I had to drill new holes either way so, no time/money lost there. Just a larger diameter hole.

Pouring new bases is about $400 each in materials so, that is a net gain of $1600

I didn't have to pay to have the old bases hauled off so that was a net gain of $200 each and another $800 in my pocket.



It is always a bit scary when pioneering but this one worked out perfectly with a $2400 bonus.











.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

220/221 said:


> .


Nice pole bases ... I'd like to see the luminaire that's installed on these if you get the chance :thumbsup:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

spinninwheels said:


> First pics are of HRs to ground reference boxes in patient care rooms.
> 
> Second are of wall between two headwalls in a semi-private, back to back with another semi-private with dialysis drain on both walls. This one actually had just under 22" space. Some of the others had 16" or less. A real pain when trying to turn 1" emt in the opposite direction. Not shown are 2 angel lift boxes, rounding out 6 boxes per side, with 2 (3/4" emt) and 1 (1") per side.


Hrmm...RIH?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Nice pole bases ... I'd like to see the luminaire that's installed on these if you get the chance :thumbsup:



They look a little low huh? :laughing:


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

triden said:


> hrmm...rih?


rih???


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

spinninwheels said:


> rih???


Just wondering if that was the new Royal Inland Hospital addition that completed last month.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

No, Comox Valley Hospital on the Island


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

220/221 said:


> They look a little low huh? :laughing:


Actually, now that you mention it .... :laughing:

I guess it depends on how it's landscaped in the end.... little bit of turf on either side, and they'll look great !

I personally like that style better than the tubulars we usually use.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> Are they painting tractor trailers in there? Motorhomes?


A couple of TEE fittings would have saved you having to go around the window and door.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I guess it depends on how it's landscaped in the end.... little bit of turf on either side, and they'll look great !



I'm confused.

You know those are the covered parking structure posts, right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

220/221 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> You know those are the covered parking structure posts, right?


"Several years ago I had to remove four parking lot lights/poles/bases to make way for some covered parking."

May have missed this part of your post.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

triden said:


> Just wondering if that was the new Royal Inland Hospital addition that completed last month.




Are you around kamloops then Triden?


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

I posted these earlier. It's from the last job I did before retiring. I did the layout, with another electrician, determining location and elevation of all the conduits. It took us two months to create the design where we had to coordinate with the other trades to claim underground real estate. We had to start the feeders at 9.5' below grade to fit everything in under the slab.

The 12.8 Kv feeders coming into the building.









If you look in the background at the steel columns, the final grade will be flush with the top of the concrete the columns sit on.









We had to figure every bank run individually so we don't exceed 360 degrees bend in any run. We also had to use long sweep 90's where specs required it.









As we filled in the levels with conduit, we came back with stone to take up the void and moved up from there.









The pitch up of some banks (on the left) was done to keep the bends to a minimum.









Underneath one of the 16 switchgear cabinets. All total, I figured we pulled over 25 miles of 500 MCM.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

220/221 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> You know those are the covered parking structure posts, right?


Apparently I'm more confused than you :blink:

I thought they were the luminaire bases :bangin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky Girl said:


> I posted these earlier. It's from the last job I did before retiring. I did the layout, with another electrician, determining location and elevation of all the conduits. It took us two months to create the design where we had to coordinate with the other trades to claim underground real estate. We had to start the feeders at 9.5' below grade to fit everything in under the slab.
> 
> The 12.8 Kv feeders coming into the building.
> 
> ...



Pretty snazzy.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

That is damn impressive Sparky Girl. What kind of facility is that?


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

TRurak said:


> That is damn impressive Sparky Girl. What kind of facility is that?


It's a 36 megawatt data center. At its peak we had almost 300 electricians working there on 6-12's. We had three electricians working on design (2 on power and 1 on data) and pulled in a few more as the job got underway. 

We all know how it usually is, we are handed prints and told to build it. Then we have to make it work. On this job, the electricians took the engineered drawings and we made our own. The guys loved working off electrician-designed drawings. 

One of the best jobs I did in my time, and I had some pretty good jobs.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could do a job like that! I've never done that much duct bank.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aegis said:


> I wish I could do a job like that! I've never done that much duct bank.


I seriously doubt many here have done a project like that.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

All stainless. Had to be demoed out once because the painters didn't cover it the first time and customer wanted to see the $$$ they spent. 

No stainless 7/8 available and was told not to shim the disconnects off the wall and concentric KO's so 1/2" 5* offsets on all 8 pipes. Right behind a cooling tower.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

TGGT said:


> All stainless. Had to be demoed out once because the painters didn't cover it the first time and customer wanted to see the $$$ they spent. No stainless 7/8 available and was told not to shim the disconnects off the wall and concentric KO's so 1/2" 5* offsets on all 8 pipes. Right behind a cooling tower.


Looks really good. But why would anyone pay for SS conduit and fittings and not use SS disconnects?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

dawgs said:


> Looks really good. But why would anyone pay for SS conduit and fittings and not use SS disconnects?


Because dumb. The moisture will absolutely get inside these discos.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Because dumb. The moisture will absolutely get inside these discos.


Huh?


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Huh?


He was answering your question of "why would someone pay for SS pipe but not disconnects" with "because they are dumb."


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

dawgs said:


> Huh?


They didn't put a whole lot of thought into it. Less than 20' away is another set of disconnects ran in galvanized rigid. It will all see a lot of moisture from the cooling tower mist.


----------

